

Networks, Crowds, and Markets:  Reasoning About a Highly Connected World - yarapavan
http://www.cs.cornell.edu/home/kleinber/networks-book/

======
chinmi
wow, thanks a lot... very interesting stuff that will be a great resource for
my own paper on web economics!

